# New bronz cories



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought 4 new bronz cories. Does any one know what they like to eat. The pet shop said left over fish flakes. Is that enough.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

you can get sinking wafers for bottom feeders. they have all the nutrition they miss in flake food. the stuff i got has a pic of a Corry on the front comes in a bag. Cheers


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Every so often give them a treat of frozen brine shrimp or blood worms. They love it!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I give my cories algae wafers, sinking cichlid pellets, and the occasional blanched vegetable (zucchini, cucumber), as well as brine shrimp/bloodworm. They're very opportunistic, so as long as you provide a balanced diet they'll be fine. I find that just letting them scavenge is not quite enough though, unless you really overfeed, which is a bad idea.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I want happy fat little catfish so will give them a variety. Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> I want happy fat little catfish so will give them a variety. Thanks all for your suggestions.


Good move, their diet needs to be planed, just like any other fish. I wouldn't listen to the person that gave you that advise. Probably doesn't know any better.


----------

